# Database Discussions > MySQL >  Select Into  Outfile

## abirami

When i try 
SELECT  * INTO  OUTFILE  'data_out.txt'
FIELDS  TERMINATED  BY  '\t'
OPTIONALLY  ENCLOSED  BY  '"'
LINES  TERMINATED  BY  '\r\n'
FROM Lib_Master;

i couldn't find the file data_out.txt.
where it will be located?

thanx in advance

----------


## greenman

By default it's put into the MySQL data directory. Where this is depends on your installation. You can run 
SHOW VARIABLES LIKE 'datadir';
to find out if you're not sure.

----------

